
Show HN: dbhi/qus: QEMU-user-static and Docker, new website - umarcor
https://dbhi.github.io/qus
======
umarcor
qemu-user-static (qus) is a compilation of utilities, examples and references
to build and execute OCI images (aka Docker images) for foreign architectures,
using QEMU’s user-mode emulation.

Ready-to-use docker images are provided for each of seven host architectures
officially supported by Docker, Inc. or built by official images: amd64, i386,
arm64v8, arm32v7, arm32v6, s390x and ppc64le.

Multiple minimal working setups to build and execute arm64v8 containers on
amd64 are configured and tested on Continuous Integration (CI) services
(GitHub Actions and Travis CI). The full flow is public, for other users to
learn and adapt these resources to their needs. See
github.com/dbhi/qus/actions and/or travis-ci.com/dbhi/qus/builds.

For instance, qus has been reported to work for running x86 applications on
Raspberry Pi.

Now, the docs (which were written in plain markdown) have been updated to
rmarkdown (distill). This hopefully makes them easier to read.

